# Spectacular Views- 46+ Acres - Georgetown, NY -Amish Country



## cadence (Feb 16, 2013)

Spectacular views from high meadows on the hill. 46+ acres with long road frontage on Davenport Road. Build your home, build your barn and tend your fields. $140,000. Contact [email protected].


----------



## cadence (Feb 16, 2013)

Hera are the photos.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm deleting this one, I've worked with cadence and the photos are on the 2nd attempt at this thread.


----------

